# eaton m90 vr6



## sp12 (Mar 21, 2002)

hey i have a eaton m90 (from super coupe ) and a vr what do you guys think will this thing flow enough air for the vr let me know where you think ill run into problems


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (sp12)*

You will run into problems trying to mount it.


----------



## sp12 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (cabzilla)*

i was thinking about putting it on the back of the motor


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (sp12)*

Well, they worked well enough on the Ford V6s, I'd guess it will feed a smaller V6 just fine. 
Mounting it solidly and reliably is at the heart of the challenge, but nothing a little creativity and patience can't fix......


----------



## sp12 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (Andrew Stauffer)*

thats exactly what i was thinking


----------



## DrtyJrzyDub 24v (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (sp12)*

custom make a bracket to fit where the alternator was and run the alternator backwards (yes it works) that way you wont run into clearance issues


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (sp12)*

Yes, the m90 is a good size for our VR6's
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## fastg60 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (Jefnes3)*

go for it! keep us updated!
my friend just completed a setup on his 94 probe gt with an eaton m62--he used a driveshaft to cross the front of the motor and mounted the charger above the tranny. at 7psi it will roast tires thru third and chirp fourth.
eaton's rule!


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (fastg60)*

remove the AC compressor, and relocate the alternator, and it might work. No-ones done it though, afaik.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (CorradoFANATIC)*

The M90 is too big unless you plan on going up to 9000rpm. It'll only give you boost in the upper rpms. The only advantage of the M90 over the M60 is that you won't need intercooling, since you'll run it in it's maximum efficiency range i.e. creating less heat. The downside is that you'll have a huge pulley and you'll actually lose hp below 4krpm. The M60 is probably a better match, but I've heard nobody's done a successful roots type blower on a VR6. Let me know if this works, a cousin has an M60 and a VR6, but is selling the blower since he doesn't see it as a viable project.
Speedy G


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The M90 is too big unless you plan on going up to 9000rpm. It'll only give you boost in the upper rpms. The only advantage of the M90 over the M60 is that you won't need intercooling, since you'll run it in it's maximum efficiency range i.e. creating less heat. The downside is that you'll have a huge pulley and you'll actually lose hp below 4krpm. The M60 is probably a better match, but I've heard nobody's done a successful roots type blower on a VR6. Let me know if this works, a cousin has an M60 and a VR6, but is selling the blower since he doesn't see it as a viable project.
Speedy G[HR][/HR]​So why doesnt he find a machine shop to make up a smaller pulley forem


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (SSj4G60)*

Something sounds wrong in that "the M90 is too big" post. 
I'm not familiar enough with the chargers to talk efficiency, flow and thermodynamics in any authoritive terms, but 1000rpms from a Ford 3.8 is the same as 1000rpms from a VW 1.6(just used for example). The M90 will move the same amount of air in either case, no? I can see it making 15psi of boost at 1000rpms on a little 4 cyl as the more has much less volume, I'd expect the torque and power down low to be too much and not as suggested. The description provides sounds ALOT more like a turbocharger and not an Eaton supercharger. Not calling "foul", just looking for a bit more clarification.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (SSj4G60)*

Uuuh... The pulley controls boost and at what RPM the supercharger makes boost. The bigger the pulley, the later it makes boost (efficiently), and the less air flow it provides. The thing is that big superchargers like the M90 have a specific air flow / supercharger rpm. If your engine can't flow that much air, the air gets compressed and hence you get boost. So... if you don't want 15psi into your non-forged internals, you better put a big pulley in there, but then you're inefficient at low rpms. That's why matching the superchareger to your engine displacement is so important. The M60 goes up to 3L engines, the M90 is for bigger engines.
Speedy G


----------



## sp12 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (Speedy G)*

im looking for around 15psi which is what the pully on it should give me im going to try it if it doesnt work ill take it off and sell it so how do you guys think i should mount it


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (sp12)*

im prototyping a eaton vr kit .....im doing the work for free ...... a few months ago i made a post looking for a volunteer and only 1 vortexer stepped up to the plate .......ill let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im prototyping a eaton vr kit .....im doing the work for free ...... a few months ago i made a post looking for a volunteer and only 1 vortexer stepped up to the plate .......ill let you guys know how it turns out [HR][/HR]​wow nice. i can't wait to see the result even though I don't have a vr6








now make a mk3 2.0L kit with possibility of mounting an intercooler and it will be awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (vento 95 GL)*

by the way Joezx6, what kind of supercharger are you using?? M90 or M62 for the vr6.
what would be better for for a 2.0L ?? m45 like neuspeed or m62?? it would be nice to have a clutch activated pulley like the mercedes so that when cruising you don't have drag from the charger


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (vento 95 GL)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (vento 95 GL)*

ttt


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (vento 95 GL)*

sorry ive been away.......im using a m62 for the vr wich is more then adaquate considering boost will be kept around 10 psi although i would like to use a m90 and go for big boost (15+) however i dont think space will allow the use of such a large compressor......after the m62 is fitted i will see what its going to take to fit a m90

as far as the 2 liter goes the m45 is good for what neuspeed intended it for (7 psi of non intercooled boos http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif )
i would reccomend the m62 for the 2 liter because it allows for more power and upgradability the m62 wont have any problems pushing 16 psi of intercooled boost on a built 2 liter 8v motor 210 wheel horsepower would be very realistic.......keep in mind i said BUILT MOTOR


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (joeZX6)*

thanks for the reply Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
where are you going to located the charger on the vr6? in the back or the front?
you should definitely do a kit for the 2.0L.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (vento 95 GL)*

A bracket(s) pulley and belt kit would be a cool thing to see on the market and within the reach of innovative Vortexers like Joe. It's likely not a huge seller, but if someone would market a convenient way to make all those Bonneville M62 and Thunderchicken M90s useable to the VW community, I'd think there would be *some* market......


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: eaton m90 vr6 (Andrew Stauffer)*

im going to try to fit it where the ac compressor currently resides.....if it wont fit there im going to put it somewhere else where i know it will fit......however fitting it to where the ac compressor resides will be easier, so im going to try that first and go from there


----------

